# The Duct Tape Thread!



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

Hey everybody!
This is the thread where we all tell each other about the marvels of duct tape, stories about it, how we've used it, and things we've made out of it.

I mada a wallet out of pure duct tape. It even has a card pocket. 

Last week, my Social Studies teacher asked me to devise a way to keep the blinds from rattling and shking, which they did constantly. So I duct Taped them to the wall  . He was very pleased


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

Arrrgh, i bought my mom a calandar of 365 ways to use duct tape... i'll see if i can dig it up


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

cool!

_edit: that's a little too giddy, let's try that again:_ cool


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 29, 2002)

I used duct tape to hold all of my school binders together.


----------



## xaqintosh (May 29, 2002)

Oh yeah, I used Duct tape to make a strap for my binder to make it kinda like a briefcase. a bunch of kids @ my school have duct tape bracelets, but they make your wrist all sweaty


----------



## nkuvu (May 29, 2002)

I use Duct Tape to go to high schools and choose a random teenager to bind to the flagpole.


----------



## Bluefusion (May 29, 2002)

All fun until you get duct-taped for being a "random teenager", right?


----------



## nkuvu (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bluefusion _
> *All fun until you get duct-taped for being a "random teenager", right?  *


I don't think that's gonna happen.  

In my secret (read: imaginary) life I also use duct tape to right wrongs, protect liberty and remove stubborn hair from people's arms (**rrriiippp** "YEOWCH!!").


----------



## Valrus (May 29, 2002)

I have a friend who put on a leopard-skin, um, thingy and war paint and _duct-taped his nipples_ and then *went and took his Computer Science final.*

Seriously. He has pictures.

-the valrus


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 29, 2002)

post them in the funny things topic (i don't know the actual name) since they sound hilarious!


----------



## xoot (May 29, 2002)

Pack this thread in duct tape and throw it in the trash!


----------



## chemistry_geek (May 29, 2002)

> _Orginally posted by nkuvu:_
> *I use Duct Tape to go to high schools and choose a random teenager to bind to the flagpole.*



I've been following nkuvu around with a video recorder, building up a case full of evidence of assaulting minors.  We'll see how creative he is at fashioning a "No Entry" sign out of duct tape to hang over his arse when he's trying to look for Bubba coming down the hallway of Cell Block E and holding a small mirror angled between the bars of his prison cell.


----------



## hazmat (May 30, 2002)

Duct tape blows.  Gaffer tape is where it's at.


----------



## edX (May 30, 2002)

try reading my book - "how to raise children - the marvels of duct tape and cattle prods". It is currently creeping into the NY Times best seller list


----------



## Bluefusion (May 30, 2002)

....very slowly....


----------



## tismey (May 30, 2002)

Duct tape is like the Force. It has a light side and a dark side, and holds the Universe together.

I can't take credit for that myself, unfortunately. In fact, prety much any old-skool Mac owner who used to use 'After Dark' as a screen saver may have seen that on the 'quotes' option...


----------



## themacko (May 30, 2002)

A few years ago i was mountain biking with some buddies when I took an endo and got a NASTY gash on my thigh.

Not having any bandages big enough, I duct-taped it and rode out.  Finally getting a hospital I ended having 8 stitches, the doctor thought the duct tape idea was pretty good, except for the fact it hurt like a biznatch peeling it off in the ER.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 31, 2002)

did you just say biznatch ?


----------



## Bluefusion (May 31, 2002)

You can look at his post to determine if that is in fact what he said


----------



## themacko (May 31, 2002)

I did, indeed.


----------



## Valrus (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *post them in the funny things topic (i don't know the actual name) since they sound hilarious! *



Frig, BlingBling, _he_ has them. I don't. Bummer.

-the valrus


----------



## Izzy (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valrus _
> *I have a friend who put on a leopard-skin, um, thingy and war paint and duct-taped his nipples and then went and took his Computer Science final.
> 
> Seriously. He has pictures.
> ...



LOL...did they let him take the test like that?!


----------



## Valrus (May 31, 2002)

Sure, why not?

He's a crazy guy. He was kind of mellow and nerdy in high school, and while he's still both of those things, he's also become very anti-The Man, and he's in a group at Maryland that's pushing for different (legalization-oriented) drug laws.

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (May 31, 2002)

Whoa... People let him do that???


----------



## Valrus (May 31, 2002)

Hel_lo_, xoot. This is America. Land of freedom of speech 'n the press 'n assembly (read: protests) 'n duct-taping your nipples. Of course they let him do that. While smoking marijuana is still illegal, trying using legal means to make it so that it isn't is just as legal as marching for gay rights.

-the valrus


----------



## xaqintosh (May 31, 2002)

just as legal and just as pointless


----------



## googolplex (May 31, 2002)

Two words for Canadians or Americans who have seen the show:

Red Green


----------



## bighairydog (Jun 1, 2002)

I used to think duct tape was called duck tape. They sound the same, and It makes sense, because its a tape that is waterproof. I still think I'm right actually - the majority is always in the wrong.

Bernie     )


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Duck tape = Tape your ducks
Duct tape = Tape your air ducts

The bottom one makes the most sense, or at least a bit more than the first one.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jun 1, 2002)

actually, it _was_ originally duck tape, because it was used in the army to be waterproof and hold stuff, then plumbers changed it to duct tape to fix ducts:

www.ducktape.com


----------



## edX (Jun 3, 2002)

is there any way we can use duct tape on xoot? Virtual duct tape is the next thing we need


----------



## macguy17 (Jun 4, 2002)

Ah yes, duct tape.I remember  a card we gave my father once, that said "If dad had been on titanic..."
It then showed a picture of the Titanic with the words "We need more duct tape! I think it's working!!" written on it. Very funny, IMHO


----------

